# Don't know where to post this



## crimestinc (Dec 15, 2015)

So there was a thread on "shady and untrustworthy people" about this guy who happened to be an old road dog, and I ended up traveling with him again with no problems. Well I guess after we split up the second time he ended up beating the shit out of his girlfriend in the Stockton yard. He is in jail now waiting to be sentenced for a long time probably, since the girl was a greenhorn, white, and has a family with money. He has an account on here which unless he can post from jail has probably been inactive for a couple months, and this girl could definitely tell you all about it on Facebook. I tried to find the thread on here but it has since been deleted. Ain't that some shit. I didn't know if I could believe it when I saw the thread at first but now.. Dam..


----------



## Tude (Dec 15, 2015)

I pm'd you.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 15, 2015)

crimestinc said:


> ?..He is in jail now waiting to be sentenced for a long time probably, since the girl was a greenhorn, white, and has a family with money.



Kinda makes you look like a dick mentioning that.

As if she were experienced, of color and poor he'd be on the street?

I'm glad she was a newb, white and her family has money, sounds like that fucker belongs in jail.


----------



## angerisagift (Dec 16, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Kinda makes you look like a dick mentioning that.
> 
> As if she were experienced, of color and poor he'd be on the street?
> 
> I'm glad she was a newb, white and her family has money, sounds like that fucker belongs in jail.


PREACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 16, 2015)

@Tude let me know if you can figure out who this guy was.


----------



## crimestinc (Dec 16, 2015)

Unfortunately yeah.I don't know how familiar you are with the American justice system but that is the case in many instances.


----------

